# Hoglets yet again!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Storm and Gambit 8/5/11
More pics on my Fakebook https://www.facebook.com/carolinastormhedgehogs
or my website http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com 
They are named after the Olympians.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Last but not least Ares a split faced male.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, they are beautiful!! How's the mom doing? How old are they here? They look so sweet!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Geez Larry, I've said it before and I'll say it again: You make great babies. Sigh. Esp Ares! OMG! That little nose. *THUD*


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Larry, what a treat!!! Thank you for the adorable hoglet pics! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!

I just want to scoop them all up and snuggle into the quills!

Congrats on such beautiful little souls!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hee, I love the Greek mythology names.  Storm has such beautiful babies! Good job, mama!!


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

They are sooo cute! I can't wait to bring Athena home with me!!!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

They are all SO. FREAKIN. CUTE! And, as a mythology nerd, I love the names.  

Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow up! I can't quite tell from the picture - does Apollo have dark eyes or red eyes? Either way, what a cutie! Better keep a guard posted outside your hedgie room.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

They're all too cute!!!! Little Ares is beyond cute!!!! * sigh* *faints from cuteness*


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

cylaura said:


> They are all SO. FREAKIN. CUTE! And, as a mythology nerd, I love the names.
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow up! I can't quite tell from the picture - does Apollo have dark eyes or red eyes? Either way, what a cutie! Better keep a guard posted outside your hedgie room.


He is a reverse pinto and his eyes are dark.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Rainy said:


> Oh, they are beautiful!! How's the mom doing? How old are they here? They look so sweet!


 Mom is doing great  They are three weeks old.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such beautiful babies Larry! It should be against the law to have so much cuteness in one place!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are so cute. I think I'll have to sneak down there and steel a couple. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahhh, I saw these on FB yesterday! Dying of cuteness!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

So adorable. I'm glad I looked at these right away! My day is definitely brightened!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

it should be illegal to produce that much cuteness! So adorable!
I love the names. Hopefully they don't live up to them though, or you will have a horde of uncontrollable hoglets on your hands!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

ThePliny said:


> it should be illegal to produce that much cuteness! So adorable!
> I love the names. Hopefully they don't live up to them though, or you will have a horde of uncontrollable hoglets on your hands!


At least he didn't name any of them Hermes...Can you imagine the mischief that hoglet would get up to? :lol: Climbing out of the cage, stealing all the mealworms... "Nope, I didn't take them!" *perfect innocent face*


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG! SO CUTE!!!.... Is Apollo and Athena albino in some way or just straight white?


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Let's see, if they live up to their names
Athena will be wise beyond her years and somewhat aloof
Artemis will be a great hunter and want nothing whatsoever to do with boy hedgies unless they dedicate themselves to worshipping her
Ares will be misunderstood. Everyone will think he is Mr. blood and gore, but really, he is a sensitive soul with a weakness for pretty girl hogs named Aphrodite.
Apollo, well, he will constantly be chasing the girl hogs, but they will always prefer to be turned into forms of vegetation rather than succumb to his gorgeous good looks. And he will be a whiz with musical instruments.

Good thing none of them are named Dionysos either - yesh, could you imagine the parties that would go on in that hogs house?!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

ThePliny said:


> Let's see, if they live up to their names
> Athena will be wise beyond her years and somewhat aloof
> Artemis will be a great hunter and want nothing whatsoever to do with boy hedgies unless they dedicate themselves to worshipping her
> Ares will be misunderstood. Everyone will think he is Mr. blood and gore, but really, he is a sensitive soul with a weakness for pretty girl hogs named Aphrodite.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I love having other mythology nerds on here!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are so adorable. Watch out if you ever see me with a big purse lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PRINCESSDANGER13 said:


> OMG! SO CUTE!!!.... Is Apollo and Athena albino in some way or just straight white?


They are both reverse pintos with black eyes, they have some black on their back quills that's not showing in those pics.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Nancy said:


> They are so cute. I think I'll have to sneak down there and steel a couple. :lol:


You know.....If I could fashion a hedgie hoglet security alarm, I would be rich. :lol:


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

LarryT said:


> PRINCESSDANGER13 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! SO CUTE!!!.... Is Apollo and Athena albino in some way or just straight white?
> ...


Oh!... I thought they were albino with dark eyes (is that even possible to breed one like that?)


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

*lets out girly squeal* Oh they are so adorable!!! I want one sooo much, I'd love to raise a hedgie baby, just for the experience. Granted Squiggy is already an adult, but I still baby him :lol: Aaaaand on the subject of mythology, my name is actually Persephone. No joke! :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Very adorable! I love the Greek mythology too- Athena is my favorite! Congratulations on your beautiful brood


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

PRINCESSDANGER13 said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > PRINCESSDANGER13 said:
> ...


I'm not a hedgehog expert, but the definition of albinism in any living thing is no pigmentation (color) so I don't think a hedgehog would be considered an albino if it had dark eyes. Correct me if I'm wrong, Larry! :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

@ Squiggy - whenever I am working in Greece I come across a lot of Adonis', Aphrodites, Athenas etc. Haven't met a Persephone yet, though. 
@Larry- keep the hoglet photos coming, Please!


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

aaahhhww!!!! I melted when looking at Atremis pic


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

SO beautiful!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol: My name is Persephone, but I'm not even Greek, I'm hispanic. My mom gave me the name because thats what she was studying in college before I was born.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The hoglets are now 4 weeks old and growing like weeds.  They are all spoken for just wanted to share a few pics, to see more https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 130&type=1 or http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The hoglets are now 4 weeks old and growing like weeds.  They are all spoken for just wanted to share a few pics, to see more https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 130&type=1 or http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I honestly feel like your hedgehogs are like double cute compared to other hedgehogs!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I adore Apollo & Athena! Those little faces just melt my heart.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Im hog napping Artemis... the new owners are not going to be happy about that..... :lol:


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

I have everything ready for Artemis<3 My mom thinks I'm crazy now, and my dad does too! I'm so excited to get her<3 Larry they are all so beautiful!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

xiwishtoloveyou said:


> I have everything ready for Artemis<3 My mom thinks I'm crazy now, and my dad does too! I'm so excited to get her<3 Larry they are all so beautiful!


Your so lucky! Artemis is so cute!


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much  It was hard to choose. I was so hooked on Ares too! But I really wanted a girl.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have not been on the forum much this summer. This is the first post I read coming back!! Cute little cousins for Toffee!!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

LarryT said:


> The hoglets are now 4 weeks old and growing like weeds.  They are all spoken for just wanted to share a few pics, to see more https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 130&type=1 or http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com


The little smushy face melts my heart <3


----------

